# Whats your Favorite Animal To Hunt?



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Doesn't have to be with a bow. Like I love to hunt ducks and geese but I would like to try field hunting geese with a bow:wink: now that would be neat to try, just fling some old wood arrows into the air with my good ole' recurve:tongue:


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

i like to hunt evere thing on that


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I asked this a while ago. Not a poll though. LAot of "multiple" answers. Check "Favorite Game". Not too long ago.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

oh, lol Just a lil curious on who likes what:tongue:


----------



## Hunter Stolz (Feb 8, 2007)

I enjoy hunting deer but get to very often unless its on someone else's land.(not always legal):embara:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hunter Stolz said:


> I enjoy hunting deer but get to very often unless its on someone else's land.(not always legal):embara:


What the **** do you mean by that!?! You should never hunt on any one else's property without permission- there are plenty of public gamelands if you don't have your own. And beleive me- they have LOTS of game. Just try stalking instead of using a stand for god sakes.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

ducks!!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

I voted deer, But only because you didnt have human Being as an option:tongue:

JIM


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

jimposten said:


> I voted deer, But only because you didnt have human Being as an option:tongue:
> 
> JIM


I hunt... deer, pheasant, geese, elk and mule deer! Its awesome.. but my all time fav would have to be Whitetailed Deer! Nothing compares to it!!


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

Definately Deer

But, occasionaly we have some hogs "sneak" up on us in our deer stands

Bring a LOT of arrows with ya:darkbeer:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Definetly bowfishing is my favorite but turkey hunting trumps anything else as far as normal hunting goes anyday in my book. I love to turkey hunt


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. :thumbs_up


----------



## wvbowkid91 (May 11, 2007)

Antelope Hunting in Wyoming.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Hunting deer is fun beacuse you need alot of time and you need a steady hand.


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 11, 2007)

I like to hunt turkeys, expecially with a bow, because there is so much room for error, you have to be right on your game.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

You are all wrong, squirrel hunting is the best. I LOVE to hunt those evil little tree rats:wink:!

And i get to shoot some "crap shafts" and not worry about spending and evening resharpening broadheads.


----------



## black_ice_kid (May 15, 2007)

Deer hunting, both with gun and bow. I would like to try field hunt geese with a bow though.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i voted hogs but i also love bowfishing


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

you should never hunt on someone elses land i agree with kegan youd be stupid to


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoyttboy said:


> you should never hunt on someone elses land i agree with kegan youd be stupid to


Thank you!!!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Hey kegen I agree with you about the evil little tree rats there fun to hunt .I have not bow hunted them yet but i have gone with a 22 and it is still hard.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Evinrude said:


> Hey kegen I agree with you about the evil little tree rats there fun to hunt .I have not bow hunted them yet but i have gone with a 22 and it is still hard.


Not if ur a good shot! :59::sign10::nyah:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Not if ur a good shot! :59::sign10::nyah:


Or if you get close. I swear- every tie I shoot at one he is easily within bow range. 

Guess why I stopped using a gun?


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

i wont to hunt elephants but that will never probably happen


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i love to hunt deer and squirrels. Nothing compares to the action of squirrel hunting. I dont feel acurate enough with a bow to hunt squirrels...yet. watch out kegan once I get my selfbow finished Im gonna be nailing squirrels left and right:wink:

i have a big peice of woods right by my house. it belongs to the church. im going to ask permission to hunt it but if they say no I would never poach


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i love to hunt deer and squirrels. Nothing compares to the action of squirrel hunting. I dont feel acurate enough with a bow to hunt squirrels...yet. watch out kegan once I get my selfbow finished Im gonna be nailing squirrels left and right:wink:
> 
> i have a big peice of woods right by my house. it belongs to the church. *im going to ask permission to hunt it but if they say no I would never poach*


That would probably be a good idea!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

ya i wouldnt do it


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> ya i wouldnt do it


Thats good... someone hunting on our land this year found out the consequences when he didnt ask! We had 4 rangers (both polaris and DNR) surrounding him... to make sure he didnt try to get outta there! lol 

Just ask permission to hunt.. thats the least u can do!!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Thats good... someone hunting on our land this year found out the consequences when he didnt ask! We had 4 rangers (both polaris and DNR) surrounding him... to make sure he didnt try to get outta there! lol
> 
> Just ask permission to hunt.. thats the least u can do!!


its a good thing you caught him. Our friend had a tree stand stolen last year.

this is a good place where I want to hunt. Fishing at the pond that borders it my brother saw a 14 pointer. The deer would come and drink while we were fishing, but it only happened a few times. There is small game and coyoytes too. Il be hunting everything with my bow. A gun would be to loud for hunting with house near by. I dont want the cops to come.

I could probably get away with it if I didnt have permission. But i would never hunt it withou tit


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> its a good thing you caught him. Our friend had a tree stand stolen last year.
> 
> this is a good place where I want to hunt. Fishing at the pond that borders it my brother saw a 14 pointer. The deer would come and drink while we were fishing, but it only happened a few times. There is small game and coyoytes too. Il be hunting everything with my bow. A gun would be to loud for hunting with house near by. I dont want the cops to come.
> 
> I could probably get away with it if I didnt have permission. But i would never hunt it withou tit


Yea... is this area near a bunch of houses and roads? 

If its near houses and roads i would say "No" and just find a new spot! Ive seen to many accidents by the roads and deer storm houses and stuff (i live in iowa.. there is deer flippin everywhere!) Ive seen a total of 7 deer bein hit by cars during a hunting season... 

Another reason i am saying this is becuz if its near a road.. u can shoot that deer.. and that deer could try to cross to the other side to his "second" home and get hit... well u shot that deer and i wouldnt want u to go.. o well he got hit by a car so im not guna pick him up now! 

You know what i mean! Safety first and i know u will do the right thing!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

And yes.... it is a good thing we caught him.. we have a total of 37 treestands on my hunting ground and he had 3 of them and workin on his 4th.... but we got him and the DNR officer said he will never be able to own a gun or hunt again! 

I feel bad.. but at the same time Glad we got someone like himself outta the woods!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea... is this area near a bunch of houses and roads?
> 
> If its near houses and roads i would say "No" and just find a new spot! Ive seen to many accidents by the roads and deer storm houses and stuff (i live in iowa.. there is deer flippin everywhere!) Ive seen a total of 7 deer bein hit by cars during a hunting season...
> 
> ...



It is near houses but there is no other place for the deer to go I wouldnt worry about it crossing roads. My big bro told me not to waste my time because we have better places. Th eproblem is I want to go hunting and I cant drive I just want some place I can get to myself.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

im very safe. I know the right thing to do.I probably wont hunt there.

saftey is always first!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> im very safe. I know the right thing to do.I probably wont hunt there.
> 
> saftey is always first!!!!!


Good man! Do you live in the country??


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Don't forget gamelands. Mkae it a "family outing" to talk your parents into it. Alot of game there. Poepl usually just concentrate on deer, so not alot of people notice the abundance of small game. And acres and acres of woods!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mach12 said:


> i wont to hunt elephants but that will never probably happen


In an effort to ban hunting in Africa, the goverment deiceded to give up bow hunting to appease the petitioners. So now it is illegal to hunt elephants and various other big game in certain parts of Africa.

God I hate people sometimes.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I get up no later than 4 am and drive 1 1/2 hours, one way, to hunt deer each weekend and on my day off from early October to early January in my quest for deer. I voted other because I started out hunting rabbits and It will always be in my blood. I find it much more exciting to hunt them. Especially with a good pack of beagles. When the beagles cry out and give chase, you get super hyped waiting for the rabbit to make his turn and come back giving you a shot. Repeat this scenario many times during a hunt and with all the walking involved, you will definately be worn out at the end of the day. Three buddys and I accounted for almost 200 rabbits between use last season.


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

no I dont live in the country. I live near Peirre Marquette State park so I could hunt there too. Looking at the map I live more im SW IL than WC IL. Still good hunting. My bro got a huge P&Y class buck it grossed 161 or something like that. ANd it was righ in the midle of houses too. He got permission to hunt it from the land owner. He was using a bow though he couldnt use guns. I tdied right next to the road so no dragging and it was good because it was a 300lb live weight deer! I took the men to get it in the truck bed.

but then some loser came and cut huge shooting lanes and messed up the hunting

Suburb hunting can be suprizing. There only other predator is cars


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

trapshooter said:


> no I dont live in the country. I live near Peirre Marquette State park so I could hunt there too. Looking at the map I live more im SW IL than WC IL. Still good hunting. My bro got a huge P&Y class buck it grossed 161 or something like that. ANd it was righ in the midle of houses too. He got permission to hunt it from the land owner. He was using a bow though he couldnt use guns. I tdied right next to the road so no dragging and it was good because it was a 300lb live weight deer! I took the men to get it in the truck bed.
> 
> but then some loser came and cut huge shooting lanes and messed up the hunting
> 
> Suburb hunting can be suprizing. There only other predator is cars



Whoa... i was asking No.1 Hoyt if he lived in the country.. where did u come from?? im confused! haha


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry thats my brothers acount. He has a remember me and sometimes I forget to log off him and onto mine. I need to take off his remember me.

:embara: sorry


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> sorry thats my brothers acount. He has a remember me and sometimes I forget to log off him and onto mine. I need to take off his remember me.
> 
> :embara: sorry


Haha its all good man! Hunt where ever u are able to hunt! Thats all i gotta say... as long as u have permission!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

i like to shoot squirrels


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bearr said:


> i like to shoot squirrels


And they taste great too.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i had squirrel for dinner a couple nights ago. It was awesome. I love it.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i had squirrel for dinner a couple nights ago. It was awesome. I love it.


.... tastes like chicken...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> .... tastes like chicken...


It only tastes like chicken if you think about it. But hey- chicken isn't that bad:wink:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

squirrel ranks in my top 5 foods


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> It only tastes like chicken if you think about it. But hey- chicken isn't that bad:wink:


No doubt.. im black! 

That was bad! Lord I apologize and be with them pigmes down in New Guinea.. thank you!


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

*whitetail*

Go Whitetail Go Whitetail Go Whitetail woo woo


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I like to hunt pigs with a bow it makes it more challenging.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Left off lopers and elk...

I'd have to go with waterfowl and lopers...


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*wild boar*

20 years ago i would have said deer or pheasant or partridge. but after moving to florida and arrowing so many wild boar,,,i have to say the excitement is higher with wild boar. however the gradification is less then a deer,,,but i do it for the fun 1st,,,,and the "eats" second. deer might be better tasting,,,well the backstraps are. however my italian friend makes a unbelieveable wild boar stew that is done in a pressure cooker. the meat tastes like veal,,,and the "rank" boar taste is non-exisitant.....


----------



## smartguy09 (Jul 4, 2007)

fip09 said:


> oh, lol Just a lil curious on who likes what:tongue:


I would just like to say that i think your definition of target panic is great. I have had target panic for around 3 years and cant get over it. But when i go hunting it goes away, and your definiton helps explain that. thanks


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

for me i like to hunt mouflon sheep. Never did hunt deer or elk or even ducks but that sure sounds like fun!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i voted deer but i love turkey hunting as will!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

wild boar:wink:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

kegan said:


> What the **** do you mean by that!?! You should never hunt on any one else's property without permission- there are plenty of public gamelands if you don't have your own. And beleive me- they have LOTS of game. Just try stalking instead of using a stand for god sakes.



Whats wrong with usin a stand? Ive killed plenty of deer out of one,it just matters if u know where the deer are


----------

